# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from sunny Atlanta

## chandlerbean796

Hello everybody  :Smilie:  
I recently found that forum because I am planning to revamp my house this summer and I think here I can find a lot of useful information. 
Regards, 
Chandler Bean

----------


## OBBob

Welcome to Australia!   :Biggrin:

----------

